

Go Ahead, Raise Your Business's Prices - azsromej
http://www.inc.com/magazine/20101101/go-ahead-raise-your-businesss-prices.html

======
blaix
I think this kind of thought also applies to consulting prices, where the
"customers" are "clients". Price can be a great filter.

